# OK to Store Sliding Miter Saw Vertically on Stand?



## jtwopalms (Feb 1, 2012)

I just bought my first sliding compound miter saw and stand. The stand folds up with the saw attached, but I am concerned that storing the saw this way might be harmful to it. Could the rails or other parts of the saw warp if stored sideways on the stand for long periods?

Thank you for any thoughts on this....

Jim W


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

I have had my 12 inch dewalt for over 14 years or there abouts and have had it on stands all that time and it's never changed any settings as long as it doesn't fall over you should be fine bro! I finally got wise and bought a Bosch gravity stand for the saw best money I have ever spent on that set up.


----------



## jtwopalms (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks Pcs. That is what I was hoping to hear. And yes, I read all the reviews, and have come to the same conclusion after purchasing the Bosch gravity stand -- well worth the investment. Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Any time man!


----------

